# Looking for a 2" X 72" grinder



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 22, 2017)

Ok ...I know I am going to get a lot of info from you guys and gals....which one? 2" X 72" preferably something around 1500.00 that will keep me going....thanks all ...Jack


----------



## Tony (Sep 22, 2017)

@Wildthings


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 22, 2017)

@Tclem He seems to buy all the toys....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Sep 22, 2017)

@Jack "Pappy" Lewis 

Pappy make sure you get one with variable speed and controller. Sure comes in handy. I have a KMG grinder and paid about what you are looking for but it was second hand. New ones are more pricey.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 22, 2017)

I second the kmg, and there are plans on the internet to build clones if you are so inclined.


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 22, 2017)

I bought a Wilmont without a base, motor, or drive. Then a bought a C-face motor and Penta drive from AAA Electronics, made my base from 1/8" sheet steel and assembled it myself. I also have 2 Bader variable speed grinders. Pappy, Coot makes a good two wheel grinder that won't break the bank. Don't buy a Kalamazoo 2 wheel grinder, you won't be happy. If You buy something that is belt driven I have a 3 phase 1 1/2 hp. totally inclosed Weg brand motor frequency drive rated, new and still in the box. I will sell it to you for $150,( half the cost) plus shipping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 23, 2017)

The Wilmot looks like a great option for a do it your selfer!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 23, 2017)

thanks everyone....now the hunt begins


----------



## Wildthings (Sep 23, 2017)

Tony said:


> @Wildthings




Also check out AMK tactical grinders. You get a round contact wheel and flat platen for the same price

AMK-77


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 23, 2017)

I have yet to set mine up but altogether it cost me around 700. 2hp motor, single phase but I also got step pulleys, so I can vary the speed.


----------

